# Happy 12th to our Kali!!!



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

ol' girl! I didn't get a chance to snap any birthday shots last night, but will try to get some this weekend. In the meantime, I'll post some slightly older pics of the queen of the house.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

to Kali!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Kali!!


----------



## WilliamS (Feb 24, 2009)

Aww, happy birthday Kali!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Happy birthday Kali.








Hope you ge lots of treats and new chewbones, the whole thing, this your special day. what a pretty girl!!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Kali you are a beauty


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Kali!!


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Kali







Kali


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Kali


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Happy birthday Kali!!! 12 years old and still enjoying a full life!

Really cute pics! She still has a puppy air to her.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

beautiful girl!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Kali says, "Who you calling old?" Happy Birthday! You're looking great, Kali!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Have a great B'day, Kali!


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kali! Are you sure you are 12?? You are such a pretty girl hope you get lots of yummies for your bday!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy #12 to the Queen of the House, Kali.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Kali, you beautiful girl.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

<span style="color: #CC33CC">*How did I miss this!!

<span style='font-size: 17pt'>Happy Birthday Kali Girl!!!!</span> You look awesome!!!*</span>


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday! She looks great. Love the last pic, two hard-working, schutzhund dogs!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks, everyone.











> Originally Posted By: JackieM Love the last pic, two hard-working, schutzhund dogs!


LOL. Yeah, you know those working line SchH dogs... way to rowdy to have them in the house. And better not let them on the bed or you'll have dominance problems.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy belated birthday!!!! What an absolutely lovely senior!!!


----------

